# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Agosto 2014



## Duarte Sousa (1 Ago 2014 às 00:04)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## GabKoost (1 Ago 2014 às 07:10)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Julho 2014*

Começou um episódio de chuva miúda.

Óptimo para regar de mansinho a relva do jardim e sacudir o pó do carro.

Amanhã espero receber por volta de 10mm. Já seria quase metade da média mensal para Braga e uma valente ajuda para lixar mais um pouco a vida aos incendiários que, até agora, tem visto a vida a andar para trás.


----------



## Snifa (1 Ago 2014 às 23:48)

Já chove pelo Porto, certinha


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Ago 2014 às 00:50)

Boas,

por cá noite de céu muito nublado e alguma morrinha. Estive até há cerca de uma hora por Vila do Conde e em certas alturas chegou a chover com alguma intensidade, porém não estava desagradável.


18,0ºC e 86% Hr neste momento por Merelim.


----------



## AJCS (2 Ago 2014 às 07:10)

Manhã com chuva de pouca intensidade.
Tecto de nuvens com altitude de 200m.
Temp. actual 19,5º e 1012 mBar.

Um dia fresco com chuva em aproximação 50km vinda de W com alguma intensidade.


----------



## AJCS (2 Ago 2014 às 08:12)

Pequena descida da pressão atmosférica 1011,5 mBar

Chuva em aproximação W a 23,5Km intensidade 30%


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2014 às 10:16)

Não fossem as temperaturas e este seria um dia de Outono, chove de forma constante, as gotas têm um tamanho médio.Boa rega para os campos e jardins


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2014 às 10:38)

Snifa disse:


> Não fossem as temperaturas e este seria um dia de Outono, chove de forma constante, as gotas têm um tamanho médio.Boa rega para os campos e jardins



Dois pequenos vídeos que fiz há minutos ( 720p), está um dia de Agosto à moda do Litoral Norte:

[ame="http://youtu.be/lHuhK8qY1xw"]http://youtu.be/lHuhK8qY1xw[/ame]




[ame="http://youtu.be/5AYTLdLQ3n0"]http://youtu.be/5AYTLdLQ3n0[/ame]


----------



## Névoa (2 Ago 2014 às 10:39)

Alguma chuva ao final da tarde de ontem em Terras de Santa Maria, que chegou para fazer correr os Zé-Pereiras em debandada.  Eu, que sempre desejei que a Feira Medieval fosse com um pouco mais de frio, adorei, claro, mesmo sem guarda-chuva.

A chuva, mais miúda então, ainda se fez sentir ao avançar da noite durante o regresso ao Porto, embora Santa Maria estivese até bem mais quente quando saímos de lá (ou foi isso ou as sangrias que deram mais calor à noite).

Dia muito nublado hoje; chove um bocadinho agora e aquele ar abafado finalmente dissipou-se.


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2014 às 11:03)

Chove intensamente neste momento!


----------



## João Pedro (2 Ago 2014 às 11:04)

Que bela, e forte, chuvada que cai sobre a Invicta há já algum tempo.


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2014 às 11:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Que bela, e forte, chuvada que cai sobre a Invicta há já algum tempo.



Muito forte por aqui, grande chuvada


----------



## João Pedro (2 Ago 2014 às 11:08)

Continua a chover com intensidade. Sopra agora uma leve aragem, fresquinha. Bom para refrescar a casa que ainda está bem quente!


----------



## Cadito (2 Ago 2014 às 11:11)

Belíssima chuvada por aqui!


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2014 às 11:17)

Mas que grande carga de água neste momento e puxada a vento, já faz "fumo" nos telhados.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Ago 2014 às 11:18)

Que chuvada!


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2014 às 11:23)

Que temporal por aqui, já chegamos ao inverno? 

As caleiras escorrem água que é uma coisa louca..


----------



## João Pedro (2 Ago 2014 às 11:31)

Ainda não saímos foi do inverno... 

Bem, continua a cair água do céu em quantidades muito apetecíveis. As pencas da Póvoa e afins agradecem.


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2014 às 11:33)

Bem, agora é mesmo chuva torrencial, e chove..chove...deixa chover..


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Ago 2014 às 11:34)

Chuva fraca neste momento e *5,6 mm*.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Ago 2014 às 11:35)

@ Snifa: Começa mas é a mostrar os teus acumulados para nos regozijarmos!


----------



## Cadito (2 Ago 2014 às 11:39)

A estação do ISEP já vai em *10,67 mm* e continua a somar


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2014 às 11:39)

João Pedro disse:


> @ Snifa: Começa mas é a mostrar os teus acumulados para nos regozijarmos!



 até ao momento 13.8 mm e a subir, será que vai aos 20 mm? Vamos ver


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2014 às 11:45)

15.2 mm agora e a subir

Intensidade máxima até ao momento 41 mm/h


----------



## MSantos (2 Ago 2014 às 11:46)

Snifa disse:


> Mas que grande carga de água neste momento e puxada a vento, já faz "fumo" nos telhados.




Mas que bela rega de Verão aí pelo Litoral Norte! 

Continuação de bons seguimentos pessoal, não nos deixem sem informações.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Ago 2014 às 11:48)

Parece que está a querer abrandar agora...  Só falta mesmo uma boa trovoada para ser um sábado de agosto perfeito!


----------



## João Pedro (2 Ago 2014 às 12:09)

A mudar outra vez, volta a chover com intensidade.


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2014 às 12:10)

João Pedro disse:


> A mudar outra vez, volta a chover com intensidade.



Por aqui já cai com força outra vez

*16 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2014 às 12:25)

Mais um vídeo desta manha invernosa ( 720p )

[ame="http://youtu.be/Jg-qwue7pgQ"]http://youtu.be/Jg-qwue7pgQ[/ame]


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2014 às 12:33)

A chuva não para, já vai em *18 mm*


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2014 às 12:49)

Mais uma grande chuvada por aqui!

*20.2 mm* acumulados


----------



## Cadito (2 Ago 2014 às 12:51)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## João Pedro (2 Ago 2014 às 12:54)

Chuva, vento e agora também nevoeiro; temos trindade!


----------



## ABCD (2 Ago 2014 às 12:55)

Snifa disse:


> Mais uma grande chuvada por aqui!
> 
> *20.2 mm* acumulados



Bem não estava á espera de tanto apostava num valor entre os 8-14mm interessante este ano o Litoral Norte ainda não teve um mês seco este ano e o Agosto por este andar também não será.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Ago 2014 às 12:59)

Snifa disse:


> Mais uma grande chuvada por aqui!
> 
> *20.2 mm* acumulados


Para quem tinha dúvidas se chegaríamos aos 20 mm hoje, acho que vamos é chegar aos 30 mm se isto continua assim!


----------



## Cadito (2 Ago 2014 às 12:59)

Por aqui o evento está na sua intensidade máxima. Até faz fumo!


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2014 às 13:25)

Volta a chover com intensidade! 

*21.4 mm* acumulados


----------



## 1337 (2 Ago 2014 às 15:28)

Está um ambiente do tipo brasileio, chove com intensidade, 22.4ºC de temperatura e 90% de humidade, que abafado está


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2014 às 15:52)

*Chuva intensa no Grande Porto obrigou à intervenção dos bombeiros*

Publicado hoje às 15:04

O Batalhão de Sapadores Bombeiros de Vila Nova de Gaia registou seis ocorrências em menos de uma hora. Em Matosinhos, a Câmara adiou o concerto dos Expensive Soul, na marginal do concelho, para domingo.

O Batalhão de Sapadores Bombeiros de Vila Nova de Gaia registou hoje seis ocorrências em menos de uma hora devido à queda intensa de chuva ao final da manhã, sobretudo a partir das 12h:45, disse fonte da corporação.

As situações reportadas aos bombeiros prenderam-se com «água na estrada em risco de entrar dentro de habitações», uma ribeira «que saiu do caudal» e que também ameaçava algumas casas e a cabos elétricos na via pública, em curto-circuito, adiantou à Lusa fonte dos Sapadores.

A mesma fonte referiu o relato de cerca de «seis ocorrências» relacionadas com «"o pé de água" que caiu por volta das 12:45 e até perto das 14:00» e indicou que, tratando-se de situações na via pública, são acionadas as empresas das águas e da eletricidade.

A fonte dos Sapadores esclareceu que o registo de água na estrada a ameaçar habitações aconteceu na Rua de Entrecampos, em Oliveira do Douro.

Na Madalena, «uma ribeira começou a transbordar e, antes de começar a entrar dentro das casas» os moradores avisaram os bombeiros, que por sua vez comunicaram o caso à Águas de Gaia, indicou fonte da corporação.

Já perto das 14:00, os Sapadores receberam a indicação da existência de «cabos em curto-circuito» na via pública, em Gulpilhares, motivo pelo qual chamaram a EDP.

Entretanto, devido ao mau tempo que se tem feito sentir na zona do Grande Porto (sobretudo chuva intensa, desde o início da manhã), a Câmara de Matosinhos anunciou o cancelamento do concerto dos Expensive Soul, agendado para hoje às 22:00 na marginal do concelho.

Em comunicado, a autarquia explica que «o mau tempo» esteve «na origem da decisão», que adia para domingo a realização do evento.

*Lusa*

http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=4060716

Por aqui sigo com *22.6 mm* acumulados e vai chovendo fraco por vezes.


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Ago 2014 às 16:28)

*10,0 mm* acumulados até ao momento


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2014 às 16:32)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui sigo com *22.6 mm* acumulados e vai chovendo fraco por vezes.



Estará a chover mais que o previsto ?


----------



## Fernando Costa (2 Ago 2014 às 16:39)

Boa Tarde. Regresso após um período de interregno no que à participação neste fórum diz respeito. Por aqui em Alfena, neste momento não chove, mas o céu esse mantêm-se muito nublado. Está fresquinho!!


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2014 às 16:59)

Mário Barros disse:


> Estará a chover mais que o previsto ?



O que cai de vez em quando são uns " borrifos de morrinha" que nem dão para acumular, o grosso foi durante a manhã e início da tarde, os 22.6 mm já estão há algum tempo estagnados, praticamente desde as 14:00 que são só uns curtos aguaceiros muito fracos que nem acumulam, por vezes com algum nevoeiro à mistura 

A mim surpreendeu-me o evento desta manhã, contava com alguma chuva mas entre uns 10/12 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2014 às 17:25)

Snifa disse:


> A mim surpreendeu-me o evento desta manhã, contava com alguma chuva mas entre uns 10/12 mm



Exacto, tal como a mim.

Na RTP na Volta a Portugal dá bem para ver a chuva de Viana do Castelo até Montalegre.


----------



## ABCD (2 Ago 2014 às 17:35)

Impressionante o estado do tempo na Serra do Larouco na volta a Portugal, diria que a temperatura ali deve andar a rondar os 12º,13º graus.


----------



## Cadito (2 Ago 2014 às 17:41)

ABCD disse:


> Impressionante o estado do tempo na Serra do Larouco na volta a Portugal, diria que a temperatura ali deve andar a rondar os 12º,13º graus.



Sim. Conheço bem o local e é muito chuvoso/nevoso e ventoso (1535m). Agora que a estrada está asfaltada era extraordinário colocar lá uma estação meteorológica...

Afinal de contas é o terceiro local mais alto de Portugal Continental (o 2º é o Pico da Nevosa no PNPG a 1546m).

Ps.: Peço desculpa pelo off topic.


----------



## james (2 Ago 2014 às 17:44)

Boa tarde , 

Dia de muita chuva , comeca bem agosto .

Depois do verao atipico do ano passado , quente e seco , eis que o verdadeiro verao do Litoral Norte regressou este ano .


----------



## ABCD (2 Ago 2014 às 17:45)

Cadito disse:


> Sim. Conheço bem o local e é muito chuvoso/nevoso e ventoso (1535m). Agora que a estrada está asfaltada era extraordinário colocar lá uma estação meteorológica...
> 
> Afinal de contas é o terceiro local mais alto de Portugal Continental (o 2º é o Pico da Nevosa no PNPG a 1546m).



Sim Montalegre está agora com 16,5º de acordo com o IM, Montalegre está a +-1000m se subtrairmos 3º,4º por mais +-550 m de altitude, teremos uma temperatura entre os 10º-13º graus.


----------



## Névoa (2 Ago 2014 às 18:48)

1337 disse:


> Está um ambiente do tipo brasileio, chove com intensidade, 22.4ºC de temperatura e 90% de humidade, que abafado está



Em raríssimas ocasiões senti, no sudeste brasileiro de onde sou, um tal mal-estar provocado pelo calor e humidade alta como sinto aqui até com alguma frequencia.  A excepção será talvez Santos, onde o mormaço produz uma sensação parecida.

Sem querer debruçar-me sobre o tema, lembro que o Brasil vai da neve intensa ao calor extremo, de zonas muito húmidas àquelas bem áridas. 

E já agora sim, actualmente sinto mais calor aqui do que lá, tendo os dois verões em comparação.


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2014 às 19:50)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade


----------



## 1337 (2 Ago 2014 às 22:08)

14 mm acumulados, venham mais dias de verão assim


----------



## GabKoost (2 Ago 2014 às 22:33)

1337 disse:


> 14 mm acumulados, venham mais dias de verão assim



Um dia por semana deste tipo seria um mimo!


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Ago 2014 às 22:42)

Chove e de que maneira neste momento!


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Ago 2014 às 23:34)

Boas!
A seguir de longe a minha estação no wunderground vejo que hoje foi um verdadeiro dia de inverno aí por francelos - VNGaia .
Atuais 
Temp: 18.9ºc 
Hr: 100%
Vento : Sul 4km/h
Pressão : 1012.7mb
Acumulado 23.4mm !!


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Ago 2014 às 00:26)

Boa noite.

Eis que regresso ao vosso convívio. Tenho muitas horas de trabalho em cima e fisíca e mentalmente menos disponível...
Nao ando desaparecido mas não posto com a regularidade que era habitual.
Vou pondo o olho aqui no fórum e como o tempo tem andado calmo, sem grandes "alaridos" tenho-me abstido de fazer o seguimento habitual.

Hoje (ontem sábado) tivemos de facto um dia de verão diferente, bem chuvoso, húmido. Não foi do agrado de muita gente, mas estamos no Litoral Norte e é com isto que temos de contar por vezes.
O *acumulado de precipitação *foi de *25,4 mm*, um valor pouco habitual nesta altura, mais ainda se atendermos a ser nao convectiva.
Agora temos o nevoeiro a levantar nas terras a média altitude e nao chove de momento.
Parece que o domingo já será bem mais seco e agradável, nomeadamente para fazer praia - sem vento e com o sol a aparecer as condiçoes deverão ser favoráveis a retemperar o gosto a verão...

*Tatual: 17,3ºC
Hr: 93%​*------



Cadito disse:


> Sim. Conheço bem o local e é muito chuvoso/nevoso e ventoso (*1535m*).
> 
> Afinal de contas é o terceiro local mais alto de Portugal Continental (o 2º é o Pico da Nevosa no PNPG a *1546m*).


Penso que a altitude oficial da Serra do Larouco é de 1525 mts e a da Serra do Gerês, pico da nevosa, de 1556 mts (embora por vezes se refira os 1548 mts).
Gostei de ver uma etapa da volta a Portugal a trilhar caminhos diferentes, a explorar outros percursos. E o topo do larouco é exemplar, com uma vista soberba. Pena o nevoeiro e a chuva no dia de hoje. Mas por outro lado fez-me lembrar a volta a França deste ano: a chuva sempre presente...


----------



## Cadito (3 Ago 2014 às 09:26)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco. 



Aristocrata disse:


> Penso que a altitude oficial da Serra do Larouco é de 1525 mts e a da Serra do Gerês, pico da nevosa, de 1556 mts (embora por vezes se refira os 1548 mts).



Obrigado pelas correcções, Aristocrata. 
Entretanto estive a ver as cartas militares M888 que tenho arquivadas e, no caso do Pico da Nevosa marca *1548 m*, sendo que a Serra do Larouco marca *1527 m*.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Ago 2014 às 10:53)

Cadito disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> 
> Obrigado pelas correcções, Aristocrata.
> Entretanto estive a ver as cartas militares M888 que tenho arquivadas e, no caso do Pico da Nevosa marca *1548 m*, sendo que a Serra do Larouco marca *1527 m*.



Bom dia a todos

São apenas pormenores, é mais metro, menos metro.
Por vezes há confusão porque em mapas oficiais aparece determinada altitude e nas cartas militares outras.
Nos mapas de Informação Geográfica (http://www.igeo.pt/) a altitude que por lá aparece relativo ao alto do Larouco é de 1520 mts. Noto que os mapas estão pouco actualizados...
Acredito que os mapas do instituto geográfico do exército possam estar mais exactos. Mas a página está off - será por ser fim de semana?
Isto faz-me confusão...

Ora por cá temos céu muito nublado, com o sol a espreitar.
Não choveu esta noite (que eu visse ou ouvisse) e o nevoeiro era cerrado. O vento está a soprar fraco.

*Tatual: 18,8ºC
Hr: 86%​*
Uma nota: ultrapassei ontem a fasquia dos 2400 mm de precipitação neste ano hidrológico. Quer-me parecer que um destes anos vou ter menos de 1000 mm para compensar...

Continuação de bom domingo e boa semana


----------



## João Pedro (3 Ago 2014 às 21:23)

Boa noite,

Tal como ontem, também hoje tivemos um belo dia de verão pelo Porto; com muita luz, sol e temperaturas amenas, muito agradáveis.


----------



## Stinger (4 Ago 2014 às 03:22)

A noite vai fresca , durante a tarde aqueceu ficando agradavel o tempo , mas agora sinto desconforto na rua


----------



## Snifa (4 Ago 2014 às 08:08)

Bom dia, 

está frescote, mínima de *12.9 ºc *

Actual: 14.5ºc.


----------



## AJB (4 Ago 2014 às 09:58)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia a todos
> 
> São apenas pormenores, é mais metro, menos metro.
> Por vezes há confusão porque em mapas oficiais aparece determinada altitude e nas cartas militares outras.
> ...



Segundo as cartas militares do IGOE(julgo que agora será a DGT?...), que são a informação mais credivel em altimetria, o segundo ponto mais alto de PT continental é a Nevosa (Serra do Gerês) com 1548 msnm, seguindo se o Altar de Cabrões (no Gerês tambem) com 1538 msnm. Depois vem na Serra do Larouco a Fonte da Pipa com 1536 msnm, seguindo se o marco Geodésico do Larouco (mesmo ao lado) com 1527 msnm.


----------



## Cadito (4 Ago 2014 às 14:52)

AJB disse:


> Segundo as cartas militares do IGOE(julgo que agora será a DGT?...), que são a informação mais credivel em altimetria, o segundo ponto mais alto de PT continental é a Nevosa (Serra do Gerês) com 1548 msnm, seguindo se o Altar de Cabrões (no Gerês tambem) com 1538 msnm. Depois vem na Serra do Larouco a Fonte da Pipa com 1536 msnm, seguindo se o marco Geodésico do Larouco (mesmo ao lado) com 1527 msnm.



Bem, mais importante que tudo isso é que agora temos, no norte do país, uma estrada asfaltada até aos 1527m (+ coisa - coisa).  

Por aqui estão a entrar nuvens altas e a temperatura está agradável (+- 22 ºC).


----------



## AJCS (4 Ago 2014 às 15:52)

Céu limpo mas com nuvens altas a sul.
Temperatura a descer rapidamente, em duas horas passou de 29,7 para 25,4ºc
1016 mbar


----------



## AJB (4 Ago 2014 às 16:38)

Cadito disse:


> Bem, mais importante que tudo isso é que agora temos, no norte do país, uma estrada asfaltada até aos 1527m (+ coisa - coisa).
> 
> Por aqui estão a entrar nuvens altas e a temperatura está agradável (+- 22 ºC).



sim, é verdade! se por um lado permitirá aceder facilmente ao planalto do Larouco, por outro lado a questão da perturbação da fauna local (tem uma boa comunidade de lobo ibérico e eventualmente poderá ser uma das "portas" de entrada priviligeadas do urso)´preocupa me!
Segundo informações da câmara de Montalegre o acesso será condicionado, o que é uma excelente noticia
O ciclismo tem uma outra subida no Norte do País interessante...que é a subida à Senhora da Serra, ponto mais alto da Serra do Marão, a 1416msnm


----------



## Snifa (4 Ago 2014 às 20:20)

Boas, 

por aqui máxima de *20.8 ºc *

Neste momento 18.2 ºc 

Foto que tirei há poucos minutos ( 20 segundos de exposição com o filtro lee big stopper )

Fluxo de NW bem visível no movimento das nuvens:


----------



## meteoamador (5 Ago 2014 às 22:35)

Boa noite

A malta do litoral norte anda desaparecida  

Hoje esteve um dia agradável de sol com a  temperatura a chegar aos 27º.

Neste momento sigo com céu limpo e 21.2ºC


----------



## StormRic (6 Ago 2014 às 18:37)

Incêndio muito preocupante em zona sensível, haverá habitações em perigo?

Data 	Hora 	Local 	Concelho 	Distrito 	Ponto Situação 	Tipo
6/8 	14:31 	Telhe 	Arouca 	Aveiro 	Em Curso 	Inc. em Floresta
6/8 	14:45 	No Teatro de Operações (TO), encontra-se a atuar um Helicóptero Bombardeiro do Agrupamento Complementar de Empresas do Grupo Portucel Soporcel e do grupo ALTRI (AFOCELCA).
6/8 	15:10 	Acionado Helicóptero Bombardeiro Pesado.
6/8 	15:48 	Comandante Operações Socorro (COS): Comandante do Corpo de Bombeiros de Arouca.
6/8 	15:50 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente.
6/8 	16:04 	Posto de Comando Operacional (PCO) instalado na Estrada de Silveiras (N 40º 54' 04'' W 008º 10' 00'').
6/8 	16:14 	Vereador do Serviço Municipal de Protecção Civil de Arouca no Posto de Comando Operacional (PCO).
6/8 	16:15 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente.
6/8 	16:24 	Acionada Equipa Posto Comando Operacional (EPCO) Distrital de Aveiro.
6/8 	16:32 	Acionados dois Aviões Bombardeiros Médios Anfíbios.
6/8 	16:59 	Acionados dois Aviões Bombardeiros Pesados Anfíbios.
6/8 	17:09 	2º Comandante Operacional Distrital de Aveiro em trânsito para o Teatro de Operações (TO).
6/8 	17:10 	Acionado Veículo de Comando e Comunicações (VCOC) de Aveiro para o Teatro de Operações (TO).
6/8 	17:10 	Incêndio ativo com duas frentes.
6/8 	17:15 	Acionada uma Equipa do Grupo de Análise e Uso do Fogo.
6/8 	18:01 	Incêndio ativo com uma frente. 

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=722835

6/8 	18:31 	Incêndio dominado.


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2014 às 08:20)

Bom dia, 

céu encoberto, alguma chuva, *0.8 mm* acumulados até ao momento 

19.0ºc actuais e 98 % de humidade


----------



## Névoa (8 Ago 2014 às 11:55)

Dia bem quente em Santa Maria da Feira ontem, com uma diferença bastante sensível em relação ao Porto ao final da tarde, sendo que neste misteriosamente sentia-se até ar mais fresco que na Senhora da Hora.

Quente mas divertido, e já agora desculpem o off-topic mas precisava de ajuda para identificar melhor uma espécie de ave que lá estava na falcoaria. Para não me estender com o off-topic, onde será a melhor secção para colocar uma foto da ave (lindíssima, aliás) em questão?

Quanto a hoje, temperatura bem mais agradável aqui na Senhora da Hora (imho). O isep regista actualmente 22,6C e será desnecessário dizer que o céu está agradavelmente nublado (mas não sinto o ar abafado).

edit. desculpem mas desconsiderem a identificação da ave - fui ver melhor a foto (a ave não estava muito perto de mim na ocasião da foto) e cheguei à conclusão que estava a usar um capuz de falcoaria (caparão), o que estava a dificultar a identificação; de qualquer maneira deve ser um urubú de cabeça preta.


----------



## Bracaro (8 Ago 2014 às 12:07)

Aqui em Braga tem chovido quase continuamente esta manhã. Neste mês de Agosto ainda não precisei de regar o jardim.


----------



## james (8 Ago 2014 às 14:01)

Bracaro disse:


> Aqui em Braga tem chovido quase continuamente esta manhã. Neste mês de Agosto ainda não precisei de regar o jardim.





Desde que comecou o verao , ainda so reguei a minha relva 4 vezes .

Por aqui , choveu bem durante a manha , mas o ceu continua muito carregado .

Para o fim de semana que se avizinha , mais chuva em perspetiva , para manter bem verde a nossa provincia do Minho , como ela deve ser .


----------



## Cadito (8 Ago 2014 às 16:22)

(Ler o post com sotaque brasileiro)

Aí galera, tudo legal?

Por aqui está parecendo que estou em Manaus. 

A temperatura está rondando os 25 ºC e a humidade os 80%.

Daqui a pouco vou ali à floresta amazônica e já venho...


----------



## AJCS (8 Ago 2014 às 18:08)

Vamos ver se ela chega aqui, a chuva.

A pressão atmosférica baixou um bocado na ultima meia hora.

Temp. 24,2ºc 1013,5 mBar


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2014 às 19:13)

Já chove por aqui, ambiente de sauna...


----------



## belem (8 Ago 2014 às 19:26)

Cadito disse:


> (Ler o post com sotaque brasileiro)
> 
> Aí galera, tudo legal?
> 
> ...



Ainda há uns 3 minutos, só por curiosidade, fui ver os valores registados pela estação da Ilha do Corvo (que nem fica na zona mais quente da Ilha e nem sequer é a ilha mais quente dos Açores), e estavam 26ºc e 74% de humidade!
Assim já se tem uma pequena ideia do que é. lol


----------



## Cadito (8 Ago 2014 às 20:56)

Continua o tempo quente e húmido neste Portugal tropical. 

Humidade quase a 100% e temperatura perto dos 23 ºC.

Há pouco choveu com alguma intensidade.


----------



## CptRena (8 Ago 2014 às 22:19)

Por aqui também a mesma coisa. Ar abafado como tudo. O corpo coberto de suor peganhento. Ontem e hoje tem estado muito mau mesmo

21,1°C na varanda
24,3°C cá dentro

Humidade: acima dos 80% lá fora; cá dentro não sei, mas não deve estar muito diferente


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Ago 2014 às 22:55)

Neste momento estão *21,3ºC* e *93%* de humidade .

Precipitação acumulada até ao momento: *2,0 mm*


----------



## james (8 Ago 2014 às 23:12)

Boas ,

Por aqui , ceu muito nublado e aguaceiros .

22 ° C  e 90  % de humidade ! !


----------



## 1337 (9 Ago 2014 às 02:36)

Incrível este tempo abafado, continua um bafo lá fora, a esta hora ainda com 20.3ºC e 100 % de humidade, tenho de tomar 2 banhos por dia com este tempo, fico todo suado


----------



## David sf (9 Ago 2014 às 19:51)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/off-topic/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-7798.html#post437407


----------



## james (10 Ago 2014 às 11:07)

Bom dia ,

Muita chuva e vento por ca , um verdadeiro dia de temporal .

Tatual : 19 ° C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2014 às 11:54)

james disse:


> Bom dia ,
> 
> Muita chuva e vento por ca , um verdadeiro dia de temporal .
> 
> Tatual : 19 ° C



Bom dia ...eu só precisava cá da chuva...por aqui é só palha .


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Ago 2014 às 12:16)

Por cá já vou com 5.1mm.


----------



## james (10 Ago 2014 às 12:48)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Bom dia ...eu só precisava cá da chuva...por aqui é só palha .







Bom dia ,

Pois , a chuva , as vezes , podia ser mais distribuida .


----------



## james (10 Ago 2014 às 12:55)

E nao para de chover , ja chove ininterruptamente desde as 3 da manha .


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2014 às 14:03)

Começa a chover por aqui

Sigo com 22.1 ºc e 78 % de humidade


----------



## João Pedro (10 Ago 2014 às 15:06)

Boas,

Chuva miudinha por aqui, acompanhada por leves rajadas de uma muito fresca aragem.


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Ago 2014 às 15:37)

Por cá já acalmou, chegou aos 9.9mm


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Ago 2014 às 17:53)

james disse:


> Bom dia ,
> 
> Pois , a chuva , as vezes , podia ser mais distribuida .


Também acho, aqui já fazia falta uma chuvinha


----------



## Cadito (10 Ago 2014 às 18:55)

Chove com bastante intensidade


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2014 às 18:57)

Chuva intensa pela Maia, já escorre bem pelas ruas.


----------



## Snifa (12 Ago 2014 às 09:44)

Bom dia, 

começou a chover por aqui, e assim deverá continuar ao longo do dia 

Sigo com 17.3 ºc actuais


----------



## Cadito (12 Ago 2014 às 10:25)

Bom dia.

Por aqui já chuviscou, entretanto parou.

O grosso da precipitação deverá chegar entre o meio da tarde e o início da noite...


----------



## james (12 Ago 2014 às 16:11)

Boas ,

Mais um dia de chuva , chove com bastante intensidade neste momento .


----------



## Snifa (12 Ago 2014 às 16:57)

Já chove pelo Porto. Chuva persistente. Céu escuro leva a acreditar que vem aí boa carga


----------



## Cadito (12 Ago 2014 às 17:37)

Que bela rega que para aqui vai!


----------



## Snifa (12 Ago 2014 às 17:38)

Cadito disse:


> Que bela rega que para aqui vai!



Chove bem por aqui também, já escorre pelas sarjetas nas ruas


----------



## martinus (12 Ago 2014 às 18:19)

Espinho: Ninguém na praia, já vi pessoal de guarda-chuva junto ao mar. Chuva fraca mas persistente, céu totalmente encoberto e bem escuro, uma névoa paira sobre o mar.


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Ago 2014 às 18:20)

Chuva Fraca e *0,2 mm* acumulados


----------



## Snifa (12 Ago 2014 às 19:06)

Tempo muito fechado, chove bem e com persistência


----------



## Skizzo (12 Ago 2014 às 19:16)

Morrinha e 21,3ºC

Fartinho deste tempo miserável.


----------



## james (12 Ago 2014 às 19:20)

E continua a chover . . 

Que belo dia de agosto !


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Ago 2014 às 19:28)

Boa tarde e bom fim de dia.

*Maravilha!!!*
Tempo fresco, húmido, sem sol, chuvinha fraca, um pouco persistente...
*Fabuloso!!!*

*A que horas começa o verão?!*


Mantêm-se a chuva fraca que foi caindo, com mais persistência, a partir das 16h.
O acumulado é também ele "fraco": apenas 1,0 mm.
O sol primou por não aparecer e o vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de SO.

*Tatual: 18,6ºC
Hr: 91%​*


----------



## Snifa (12 Ago 2014 às 19:31)

Por aqui sigo com *3.4 mm* acumulados e vai chovendo de forma contínua.

rain rate máximo até ao momento: *7.2 mm/h*

18.4 ºc actuais


----------



## Paelagius (12 Ago 2014 às 19:54)

Boa tarde,

Para além da chuva, contamos com a presença do nevoeiro sobre o rio Douro.


----------



## Snifa (12 Ago 2014 às 19:56)

Ela cai certinha, sigo com *4.4 mm* acumulados


----------



## Snifa (12 Ago 2014 às 20:15)

Gotas mais grossas agora e com intensidade, *5 mm *acumulados


----------



## João Pedro (12 Ago 2014 às 20:29)

Boas,

Mais um belo dia de agosto no Porto!  Chuva fraca e persistente desde o meio da tarde até cerca das 19h00. Agora chove com bastante mais intensidade.


----------



## CptRena (12 Ago 2014 às 20:34)

Ao longo do dia foi-se tornando insuportável, o bafo.
Um "black theta-E" (adaptado de black swell) a entrar pela PI 








Agora está mais fresco mas a humidade encontra-se acima de 90%.

T(varanda): 19,2°C

E vai chuviscando.


----------



## Snifa (12 Ago 2014 às 21:19)

Boas, 

Neste momento chove fraco, vou com *7.2 mm* acumulados. 

Agosto/2014 segue com *33.1 mm* até ao momento.

16.8 ºc actuais com 98 % de humidade.


----------



## CptRena (12 Ago 2014 às 22:39)

A frente já passou aqui


----------



## 1337 (12 Ago 2014 às 23:13)

Acumulei 8.4 mm, que rica chuvinha


----------



## Snifa (13 Ago 2014 às 09:04)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *12.8 ºc* 

Actual 15.4 ºc 

Está fresco.


----------



## james (13 Ago 2014 às 12:11)

Boa tarde ,

Dia com muitas nuvens e relativamente fresco .


----------



## Cadito (13 Ago 2014 às 12:37)

Boa tarde.

(Ler como se estivessem a contar uma história)

_O vento norte, do norte soprava, e a todos arrepiava!
_
*21,4 ºC.*

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Ago 2014 às 18:57)

Bom fim de dia.

Ontem terminei o dia com um acumulado de 4,3 mm.
Esta madrugada ainda choveu, fraquinho, sem acumular.
A manhã começou com céu pouco nublado\limpo e as nuvens lá voltaram para ocultar o sol em boa parte do tempo.
A sensação é de tempo húmido, alternando entre o "abafado" e o fresco proporcionado pelo vento de O\ONO que tem soprado moderado.
Neste momento o céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado (2-3 octas), com nebulosidade média e alta, mais predominante para N\NE, con tendência a ficar pouco nublado para a noite.

Este é o verão que temos, e agora é hora de o sol aquecer este nosso cantinho

*Tatual: 19,2ºC
Hr: 64%​*


----------



## Snifa (14 Ago 2014 às 08:50)

Bom dia, 

mais um início de dia fresco, mínima de *12.7 ºc*.

Neste momento 14.6ºc.

Algum vento de N/ NW aumenta a sensação de frescura.


----------



## Invicta1979 (14 Ago 2014 às 12:03)

Bom dia a todos,

Acabadinho de me registar neste excelente fórum, apesar de já o acompanhar há algum tempo, serei mais um membro a fazer o seguimento meteorológico na Antiga, Muy Nobre, Sempre Leal e Invicta Cidade do Porto, mais especificamente na zona entre a Boavista e Campo Alegre, tendo já reparado que outros membros do fórum também o fazem nesta zona, mas espero que a quantidade acompanhe a qualidade que já existe!
Quanto ao tempo por aqui, e não tendo eu qualquer estação meteorológica, apenas posso dizer que o céu está limpo, vento fraco e que continua o tempo fresco para a época do ano em que estamos.


----------



## jpmartins (14 Ago 2014 às 19:29)

Boa tarde

Grande ventania por aqui. 
Rajada max. 45.1km/h


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Ago 2014 às 22:40)

Boa noite.

*Invicta1979*, bem vindo ao fórum!

Por cá o céu limpo é agora a imagem de marca nesta noite agradável, sendo o vento fraco de NE.
De dia o vento soprou inicialmente fraco, mas durante o meio\final da tarde soprou moderado de NO (com algumas rajadas).
A noite anterior foi fresca, com uma Tmín de *9,2ºC*.
Não posso afirmar que o tempo está fresco; o que tem escasseado são dias com temperaturas aproximadas aos 30ºC - são comuns mas não a norma.
Esperemos que venha algum calor neste tempo de férias de grande parte dos portugueses. Só espero que não haja nenhuma vaga de calor e que não regressem os famigerados incêndios a este nosso cantinho...

*Tatual: 16,5ºC
Hr: 71%​*


----------



## Invicta1979 (15 Ago 2014 às 11:12)

*Invicta1979*, bem vindo ao fórum!

Obrigado! 

Bom Dia,

Por aqui pelo Porto, um dia tirado a papel químico do dia de ontem,  com céu limpo, vento fraco e tempo fresco, apenas com nebulosidade residual e inofensiva para os lados do mar.
Ontem à tarde fui dar uma volta até à Foz, mas a nortada era fortíssima, não era a nortada com a intensidade "normal" das tardes de Verão, era bem mais do que isso!

Daqui a pouco vou até ao Douro para visitar os meus avós, mais concretamente a Lamego e farei o meu seguimento a partir de lá durante o resto do dia de hoje!


----------



## joselamego (15 Ago 2014 às 11:32)

Invicta1979 disse:


> *Invicta1979*, bem vindo ao fórum!
> 
> Obrigado!
> 
> ...





Olá Bom dia 
Eu moro em Lamego
aqui na cidade estão neste momento 20,2ºC
Mínima de 14ºC
A máxima prevista é de 28ºC
Sente-se hoje um pouco mais de calor em relação a ontem.
O céu está azul e um sol luminoso
50% de HR
Pressão atmosférica de 1020



PS ---- Boa viagem até Lamego

--------------------------------------------

Dados da estação Auriol


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Ago 2014 às 15:25)

Boa tarde.

Mais um dia de sol, agora de "verdadeiro sol".
O céu encontra-se completamente limpo e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de O\ONO.
Hoje a temperatura está bem agradável, sem calor.

*Tatual: 25,0ºC
Hr: 49%​*


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Ago 2014 às 17:18)

Não admira que o pessoal do norte vá todo para o  Algrave. Estou agora em Moledo e isto parece os Himalaias. 21.5c


----------



## Invicta1979 (15 Ago 2014 às 17:37)

joselamego disse:


> Olá Bom dia
> Eu moro em Lamego
> aqui na cidade estão neste momento 20,2ºC
> Mínima de 14ºC
> ...



Depois duma viagem relativamente rápida (nada a ver com o que acontecia há 20-30 anos atrás quando era miúdo) o almoço foi já em Lamego onde o céu está limpo, o vento fraco e a temperatura amena (27-28 graus) para quem como é o meu caso conhece muito bem esta cidade e região (mas está bem melhor do que no Porto! )!


----------



## joselamego (15 Ago 2014 às 20:44)

Invicta1979 disse:


> Depois duma viagem relativamente rápida (nada a ver com o que acontecia há 20-30 anos atrás quando era miúdo) o almoço foi já em Lamego onde o céu está limpo, o vento fraco e a temperatura amena (27-28 graus) para quem como é o meu caso conhece muito bem esta cidade e região (mas está bem melhor do que no Porto! )!





Invicta1979


É verdade, as estradas agora são mais rápidas e melhores!
Na minha estação metereológica Auriol deu-me máxima de 27,3ºC
Agora estão 20.0ºC
No verão é normal aqui na região do douro ser mais quente do que no litoral
Espero que tenha feito boa viagem
Eu nasci em Gondomar mas agora vivo em Lamego, nesta terra de encantos e magias!


----------



## Invicta1979 (15 Ago 2014 às 21:52)

joselamego disse:


> Invicta1979
> 
> 
> É verdade, as estradas agora são mais rápidas e melhores!
> ...



Sem dúvida que as estradas são agora muito mais rápidas e melhores do que quando era miúdo e demorava cerca de três horas desde o Porto até aí, sempre por estradas nacionais cheias de curvas e contracurvas (agora em uma 1h15-1h30 estou aí).Fizeste muito bem em escolher essa terra tão bonita para morar, que para mim é a minha segunda terra (o facto da minha mãe e dos meus avós serem daí influencia muito!) a seguir ao Porto onde nasci e sempre vivi! 
O Verão no Douro não é apenas mais quente do que no litoral, mas mais quente do que o de quase todo o país (num Verão "normal") especialmente nas zonas mais baixas e encaixadas do Vale do Douro e afluentes!:


----------



## Invicta1979 (15 Ago 2014 às 21:58)

Pelo Porto agora, noite de céu limpo e vento fraco, embora já um pouco fresca, mas o pôr do sol que ocorreu em tons alaranjados e avermelhados prenuncia calor para o dia de amanhã!


----------



## joselamego (15 Ago 2014 às 22:28)

Invicta1979 disse:


> Sem dúvida que as estradas são agora muito mais rápidas e melhores do que quando era miúdo e demorava cerca de três horas desde o Porto até aí, sempre por estradas nacionais cheias de curvas e contracurvas (agora em uma 1h15-1h30 estou aí).Fizeste muito bem em escolher essa terra tão bonita para morar, que para mim é a minha segunda terra (o facto da minha mãe e dos meus avós serem daí influencia muito!) seguir ao Porto onde nasci e sempre vivi!
> O Verão no Douro não é apenas mais quente do que no litoral, mas mais quente do que o de quase todo o país (num Verão "normal") especialmente nas zonas mais baixas e encaixadas do Vale do Douro e afluentes!:





Sim, agora em 1 h e 30 faz-se a viagem do Porto até Lamego
Mais quente do que Lamego é a Régua, Mirandela e o alentejo, como deves saber.
O Inverno é frio e por vezes cai neve como sabes.
Apesar de ter nascido em Gondomar, gosto imenso de Lamego.


----------



## Invicta1979 (15 Ago 2014 às 22:40)

joselamego disse:


> Sim, agora em 1 h e 30 faz-se a viagem do Porto até Lamego
> Mais quente do que Lamego é a Régua, Mirandela e o alentejo, como deves saber.
> O Inverno é frio e por vezes cai neve como sabes.
> Apesar de ter nascido em Gondomar, gosto imenso de Lamego.



E tens muito bom gosto, é uma terra cheia de história e encantos, uma Cidade Monumental tal como indica o placard existente na A24 quando se vem da Régua para Lamego!

Nas zonas mais quentes do Vale do Douro e afluentes a baixa altitude o calor no Verão é perfeitamente comparável e até superior ao do Alentejo, mas no Inverno as coisas mudam de figura!


----------



## Invicta1979 (16 Ago 2014 às 10:25)

Bom Dia,

Aqui pelo Porto dia de céu azul e algum vento com temperatura fresca para já!


----------



## Invicta1979 (16 Ago 2014 às 20:13)

Boa Tarde,

Aqui pelo Porto dia de céu azul que começou um pouco fresco e depois se transformou num belo dia de Verão,  agradavelmente quente (máxima a rondar os 28 graus)!
Ao final da manhã fui fazer uma caminhada até à Foz e Matosinhos e pude constatar a bela manhã de praia que estava, para os amantes da mesma que a quiseram aproveitar (e eram muitos, mas não é o meu caso, pois há muitos anos que deixei de ter paciência para ir para a praia!), com céu azul, temperatura óptima e quase sem vento até por volta da uma da tarde, quando a nortada fez a sua aparição de forma moderada, mas com rajadas por vezes fortes, apesar de menos desagradável do que em dias anteriores.


----------



## Névoa (17 Ago 2014 às 01:12)

Como o site do isep está offline há vários dias, fui ver a máxima do Porto através do site principal deste mesmo meteo.pt, e lá estava Pedras Rubras a vermelho e a acusar uma máxima de nada mais nem menos que 36.2C! Se isso estiver correcto o erro em relaçăo à previsão do ipma é de cerca de 9C! Alguém confirma a veracidade deste registo?


----------



## Snifa (17 Ago 2014 às 09:52)

Névoa disse:


> Como o site do isep está offline há vários dias, fui ver a máxima do Porto através do site principal deste mesmo meteo.pt, e lá estava Pedras Rubras a vermelho e a acusar uma máxima de nada mais nem menos que 36.2C! Se isso estiver correcto o erro em relaçăo à previsão do ipma é de cerca de 9C! Alguém confirma a veracidade deste registo?



Bom dia, 

Névoa, esse valor de 36.2 ºc para Pedras Rubras é completamente irreal e impossível. 

Alguma estação do underground sem RS e com má instalação? 

Ontem esteve mais quente, mas nada de valores dessa ordem aqui no litoral 

Eu ontem tive uma máxima de *27.2 ºc* aqui na minha zona 

Hoje, e devido ao vento leste que se instalou de madrugada, tive a 2ª mínima tropical do ano com *21.2 ºc *

Neste momento 24.0 ºc e 34 % de humidade com vento de E/ENE, em principio irá aquecer mais que ontem, talvez me aproxime ou atinja mesmo os 30ºc 

Sim, o site do ISEP  está off há já bastante tempo, volta e meia e acontece..


----------



## Névoa (17 Ago 2014 às 10:08)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Névoa, esse valor de 36.2 ºc para Pedras Rubras é completamente irreal e impossível.
> 
> ...



Pois, isso não podia ser verdade... eu pensei que os dados deste site (meteo.pt) fossem os da estação do ipma, agora já nada sei!

Obrigada pela informação, e vamos esperar quer o isep volte logo à vida! (cheira-me que alguém foi de férias e esqueceu-se de nós lol) 

A julgar pela info que aparece no Google automaticamente já vamos com 26C agora, às 10:00. Sinto uma espécie de forno a arder lá fora quando passo pela persiana da cozinha! Isso promete, hoje! *medo*


----------



## Snifa (17 Ago 2014 às 11:12)

Já começa a fazer algum calor, sigo com 26.7ºc actuais, 31 % humidade e vento fraco de E/NE


----------



## Snifa (17 Ago 2014 às 11:47)

A máxima de ontem já foi batida, sigo com 27.5ºc actuais e 29 % de humidade, o vento continua fraco ( aragem ) de Leste, vamos ver até quando se aguenta deste quadrante..


----------



## Snifa (17 Ago 2014 às 12:44)

Máxima do dia até ao momento, sigo com *30.0 ºc* e vento ainda de Leste fraco


----------



## Névoa (17 Ago 2014 às 13:49)

Para o meu código postal o google diz 29, não sei se está a descer ou se utilizam a estaçāo de S. Gens para a minha zona (era fixe mas duvido).

Mas fixe mesmo é que retiraram muito do calor anteriormente previsto e sugerido pelo modelo numérico seguido pelo ipma para os próximos 10 dias. Vamos esperar que tal se concretize!


----------



## CptRena (17 Ago 2014 às 17:14)

Névoa disse:


> Como o site do isep está offline há vários dias, fui ver a máxima do Porto através do site principal deste mesmo meteo.pt, e lá estava Pedras Rubras a vermelho e a acusar uma máxima de nada mais nem menos que 36.2C! Se isso estiver correcto o erro em relaçăo à previsão do ipma é de cerca de 9C! Alguém confirma a veracidade deste registo?





Névoa disse:


> Pois, isso não podia ser verdade... eu pensei que os dados deste site (meteo.pt) fossem os da estação do ipma, agora já nada sei!
> 
> Obrigada pela informação, e vamos esperar quer o isep volte logo à vida! (cheira-me que alguém foi de férias e esqueceu-se de nós lol)
> 
> A julgar pela info que aparece no Google automaticamente já vamos com 26C agora, às 10:00. Sinto uma espécie de forno a arder lá fora quando passo pela persiana da cozinha! Isso promete, hoje! *medo*




Mas que confusão 

O site meteo.pt, que já se encontra obsoleto sendo agora, e para onde é redireccionada, ipma.pt, nunca indicou essa máxima para Pedras Rubras, que é a estação no Aeroporto.


Dados das últimas 24h de Pedras Rubras

 Pedras Rubras


Já agora, em flash para os últimos 4 dias

 Pedras Rubras - Flash


Massarelos ainda podia ter lá ido, mas também não me acredito. 36 é muita fruta 

 Massarelos


E S. Gens também ficou muito aquém, à volta dos 30°C

 S.Gens


Não sei qual é o site onde viu os valores que ontem indicou, mas de certeza que não foi no meteo.pt aka ipma.pt. 



Por aqui segue um dia de Verão quentinho

Na varanda tenho 31,1°C

Na estação mais próxima está nos 27,1°C @ 44%


----------



## Scan_Ferr (17 Ago 2014 às 17:39)

Névoa disse:


> Mas fixe mesmo é que retiraram muito do calor anteriormente previsto e sugerido pelo modelo numérico seguido pelo ipma para os próximos 10 dias. Vamos esperar que tal se concretize!



Porquê?


----------



## Névoa (17 Ago 2014 às 20:03)

CptRena disse:


> Mas que confusão
> 
> O site meteo.pt, que já se encontra obsoleto sendo agora, e para onde é redireccionada, ipma.pt, nunca indicou essa máxima para Pedras Rubras, que é a estação no Aeroporto.
> 
> ...



Vi isso em


www.meteopt.com/observacao/resumo-diario

Ainda está lá este dado, só que hoje está em ontem. E hoje, aliás, aponta para uma máxima de 35,5C. 
Ok, não é meteo.pt, é meteopt.com (que para todos os efeitos é conhecido como meteo pt), mas disse várias vezes "este site" (o site principal deste forum). De resto, o erro está na informação em si, continuo sem saber o que se passa, mas assim vejo que não se pode confiar nesta informação.


----------



## Snifa (17 Ago 2014 às 20:26)

Névoa disse:


> Vi isso em
> 
> 
> www.meteopt.com/observacao/resumo-diario
> ...



Naturalmente deverá tratar-se de um erro, ontem o Porto/Pedras Rubras não foi a estação mais quente do País,nem nada que se pareça, e mesmo os 35.5ºc de hoje estarão mal.

Aliás basta ver a máxima de hoje nas Penhas Douradas de 35.7ºc ...como seriam as máximas noutros locais bem mais quentes, se as Penhas, lá bem no alto da serra, chegassem a tal valor? 

Portanto, é um erro na tabela ou nos dados.

Cá ficam os dados:














Por aqui hoje registei uma  máxima de *30.8 ºc* 

Neste momento 24.9 ºc 

Amanhã deverá ocorrer uma descida acentuada da temperatura máxima aqui no Litoral.


----------



## CptRena (17 Ago 2014 às 22:45)

Névoa disse:


> Vi isso em
> 
> 
> www.meteopt.com/observacao/resumo-diario
> ...




Ah bom, agora já fiquei esclarecido 
Nesse caso a fonte de dados parece ser duvidosa, ou então algum problema no processamento dos mesmos, como o Snifa indicou.
O melhor mesmo é ir ao IPMA 


Por aqui já está bem fresco lá fora.

T (varanda) 17,6°C
Cá dentro 22,5°C


----------



## Snifa (18 Ago 2014 às 18:22)

Boas, 

como era de esperar hoje verificou-se uma descida significativa da temperatura, por aqui registei uma máxima de *22.3 ºc*  -8,5 ºc que ontem

Ambiente muito mais fresco, neste momento sigo com 20.9 ºc e corre uma agradável brisa de SW, junto à costa o nevoeiro vai entrando


----------



## Snifa (18 Ago 2014 às 20:26)

Que rica frescura, sigo com 17.8ºc  actuais, a mínima de *17.3 ºc *certamente será batida.

Hora de abrir as janelas e deixar as casas arejar, há um leve cheiro a a maresia


----------



## Snifa (18 Ago 2014 às 21:34)

Mínima do dia batida, sigo com 16.9 ºc actuais, começa a entrar nebulosidade baixa vinda de SW, em especial mais junto à linha de costa, mas que não tardará a chegar aqui.


----------



## Névoa (20 Ago 2014 às 14:55)

A meteorologia do isep voltou, os dados andam um bocado maluquinhos por causa da falta de registos desde que ficou offline mas logo já deve estar tudo correcto.

Só para rir um bocado, alguns dos dados que lá figuram:

Temperatura Máxima: 31.4 C às  ----- 
Temperatura Mínima: 14.3 C às  ----- 
Índice de Calor Máximo: 20.4 C às  12:32 
Sensação de Frio Mínima: 20.0 C às  13:00 

Querem mesmo que faça muito calor!


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2014 às 21:05)

Boa noite, 

*Extremos de hoje*

mínima: *14.2 ºc* 

máxima: *20.7 ºc* 

Actual: 16.4 ºc 

Vento WSW: 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1016.5 hpa

Humidade: 90%

Dia com céu muito nublado ou encoberto durante a manhã limpando a partir da tarde, algum nevoeiro presente junto à costa.

Pela web cam de leça esse nevoeiro é bem visível neste momento:







http://www.leca-weather.com:7648/


----------



## Paula (20 Ago 2014 às 21:20)

Boa noite.

Aqui pela Apúlia (Esposende) os dias têm estado encobertos pela manhã e com muito sol à tarde.
A água do mar tem estado bem agradável.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Ago 2014 às 07:43)

Bom dia.

O dia começa hoje sem nevoeiro como ontem. O céu encontra-se pouco nublado, com alguma nebulosidade alta.
O vento sopra fraco.
Mais um amanhecer fresco, numa série já "conhecida" neste verão a contento de alguns e descontento de muitos...

*Tatual: 10,7ºC
Hr: 90%​*
Continuação de boa semana


----------



## Snifa (21 Ago 2014 às 08:09)

Bom dia, 

tempo fresco e muito húmido por aqui, mínima de *13.9 ºc *

Neste momento 14.3 ºc e  97 % de humidade.

Céu encoberto, nevoeiro denso em algumas zonas.


----------



## Snifa (23 Ago 2014 às 09:47)

Bom dia, 

mínima fresca de *12.3 ºc* 

Neste momento 16.1 ºc e 89% de humidade, vento fraco de  N/NNE.

Céu limpo.


----------



## Paula (24 Ago 2014 às 12:45)

Boa tarde.

Manhã de nevoeiro intenso aqui pela Apúlia. O sol parece querer dar o ar da sua graça, a ver vamos


----------



## james (24 Ago 2014 às 13:46)

Boa tarde ,

Por aqui , o ceu esta pouco nublado .

De noite esteve frio , com uma temperatura minima de 10 ° C  .


----------



## Stinger (25 Ago 2014 às 15:35)

Incrivel como já tive de ligar o aquecimento no carro 

Em benidorm estava tao bem ...

Para já continua o tempo ameno e muitas nuvens


----------



## james (25 Ago 2014 às 18:04)

cstools.net disse:


> Estas temperaturas andam muito baixas este ano, para o meu gosto.
> 
> Na minha zona as temperaturas ainda não foram além dos 28Cº como as mínimas rondam à mais de duas semanas entre os 12Cº e os 13Cº, nada normal.
> No ano passado já suava de madrugada e janelas todas abertas... Recordo até que faz hoje 1 ano que ardia bastante na Galiza e a temperatura de madrugada estava 16Cº
> ...







Mas a dois anos viviamos um agosto bastante chuvoso aqui no Litoral Norte , mais do que este ano .


----------



## Snifa (25 Ago 2014 às 18:47)

Boas, 

Já chuvisca por aqui

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima: *12.7 ºc*

Máxima: *23.0 ºc* 


Neste momento 21.2 ºc e 85 % de humidade, Vento WSW:6 Km/h, tempo algo abafado 

Céu encoberto.


----------



## james (25 Ago 2014 às 19:16)

Ja chove por ca . 

Tatual : 20  °  C


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Ago 2014 às 20:12)

Bom fim de dia.

Por cá já chuvisca, num final de dia cinzento.
O vento tem soprado fraco.
Está bem ameno

*Tatual: 20,4ºC
Hr: 81%​*


----------



## Snifa (26 Ago 2014 às 07:00)

Bom dia, 

chuva por aqui com *1 mm* acumulado até ao momento.

18.4ºc actuais e 98 % de humidade


----------



## Snifa (26 Ago 2014 às 08:09)

Chove de forma persistente, uma chuva fraca mas que cai com intensidade, muito nevoeiro à mistura.

As árvores estão já encharcadas na folhagem e largam pingas grossas, há formação de algumas poças de água nas ruas.

Um dia de Outono


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Ago 2014 às 10:31)

Bom dia.

Dia cinzento, húmido, e que começou\continua com chuvisco, por vezes chuva fraca.
O acumulado de precipitação é de apenas *1,0 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco de SO.

Nesta imagem combinada de satélite, das 8h, vemos como o noroeste, com toda a faixa costeira acima da península de Setúbal, apresenta-se com céu encoberto:






*Tatual: 20,0ºC
Hr: 92%​*
E assim vai este maravilhoso verão "primaveril"


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Ago 2014 às 10:33)

*1,4 mm *acumulados


----------



## james (26 Ago 2014 às 18:57)

Por ca continua a chuva fraca , tem sido assim o dia todo .


----------



## james (26 Ago 2014 às 18:58)

Agora chove de forma moderada .


----------



## Snifa (26 Ago 2014 às 19:26)

Neste momento chove com alguma intensidade por aqui


----------



## james (26 Ago 2014 às 20:56)

Por aqui chove com alguma intensidade ja a um tempinho .


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Ago 2014 às 22:14)

Boa noite.

Depois de várias horas com chuvisco intermitente, temos agora chuva fraca, persistente, num teto de nuvens baixas (aprox 300 mts de altitude), com nevoeiro à mistura.
O acumulado de precipitação deste dia é de *2,0 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco de S.
A temperatura continua amena.

*Tatual: 19,9ºC
Hr: 93%​*


----------



## GabKoost (27 Ago 2014 às 01:08)

Após um dia de morrinha e chuva fraca a espaços, a madrugada começou com mais um episódio de chuva fraca que rendeu 1mm.

Com o de ontem conto com 4 mm.

Módica quantia para enfrentar a onda de calor que se aproxima que durará por tempo indeterminado...

Cá para mim ainda vamos ver os bombeiros dar muito ao pedal.


----------



## 1337 (27 Ago 2014 às 10:08)

Foi uma noite de chuva fraca/morrinha, e o mais engraçado é que foi a primeira noite realmente tropical por aqui


----------



## jpmartins (27 Ago 2014 às 11:41)

Bom dia,

Noite com temperatura acima dos 20ºC, o que é muito raro por aqui (min.20.5ºC) e tendo em conta que já tive min. de 10ºC 
Neste momento céu muito nublado, sigo com 26.4ºC.


----------



## Névoa (27 Ago 2014 às 13:59)

Exacto, e eu nem daria pela noite tropical se não tivesse verificado os valores do isep. E justamente quando as mínimas estavam a baixar... Aqui a máxima já ultrapassou aquela prevista pelo ipma, com cerca de 25C e sensação térmica de cerca de 26C, segundo o isep, contra os 24C do ipma. Contudo, sinto que está mais fresco que ontem, que esteve com uns 20C muito abafados.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Ago 2014 às 16:44)

Boa tarde!
Dados rechousa-VNGaia:
Temp:26.8ºc / HR: 61% / vento:SW 7kmh / pressão: 1018.7mb / Rsolar:714wm2 / UV :5

Dados francelos-VNGaia( mais próximo do mar):
Temp:23,5ºc /HR:78% / vento : WNW 17kmh / pressão : 1017.8mb / Rsolar:596wm2 / UV: 4


----------



## james (27 Ago 2014 às 21:30)

Boa noite ,

Por  aqui , ceu novamente muito nublado e chuva fraca .


----------



## 1337 (27 Ago 2014 às 22:32)

Em termos de precipitação ganhei de longe ás restantes EMAS , acumulei 14 mm no dia de ontem, em 2º ficou lamas de mouro apenas com 7.8 mm. Nem eu dei conta de tal diferença, a orografia no seu melhor


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Ago 2014 às 00:24)

Por aqui já chove


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Ago 2014 às 00:29)

Por aqui chuvisca.


----------



## GabKoost (28 Ago 2014 às 07:08)

Para o nosso querido NO o GFS tem retirado sucessivamente calor a longo prazo.

As máximas desceram um pouco e as mínimas desceram drasticamente em relação ao modelado há uns dias atrás. Felizmente.

O que se previa ser uma longa semana de calor tórrido e de noites tropicais foi até ver reduzido a 4 dias acima dos 30 graus mas com noites frescas e posterior retorno a uma situação com temperaturas mais em conta para a época.

Espero que a actividade atlântica se confirme para que nos safemos de uma onda de calor!


----------



## Snifa (28 Ago 2014 às 08:12)

Bom dia, 

por aqui muito nevoeiro para começar o dia.

Foto que fiz há pouco ( telemóvel)







Durante a madrugada alguma precipitação com *0.8 mm* acumulados.


Sigo com 18.4 ºc e 98 % de humidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Ago 2014 às 17:18)

Começa a chuviscar por aqui!


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2014 às 17:59)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Começa a chuviscar por aqui!



Não me parece que isto fosse exactamente o previsto... 

 Previsão para 5ª feira, 28.agosto.2014

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:
Céu pouco nublado, apresentando-se muito nublado e com ocorrência
de períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco no litoral e nos distritos
de Vila Real e Viseu até meio da manhã.
A partir da tarde, aumento de nebulosidade por nuvens médias e
altas.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de noroeste no litoral a sul do
Cabo Carvoeiro e nas terras altas durante a tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal, em especial no litoral.
Pequena descida de temperatura.


----------



## camrov8 (28 Ago 2014 às 18:12)

vem chuvinha por aí


----------



## Snifa (28 Ago 2014 às 18:33)

Caem umas pingas grossas, descida de temperatura neste momento!

Céu escuro.


----------



## ruka (28 Ago 2014 às 18:34)

StormRic disse:


> Não me parece que isto fosse exactamente o previsto...
> 
> Previsão para 5ª feira, 28.agosto.2014
> 
> ...


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2014 às 18:40)

camrov8 disse:


> vem chuvinha por aí



Parece que sim, o que torna difícil confiar nas previsões a menos de 12 horas do IPMA 



> GRANDE PORTO:
> Céu muito nublado, com abertas durante a tarde.
> Períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco até ao final da manhã.
> Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) predominando de noroeste.
> ...


----------



## fabiosilva (28 Ago 2014 às 18:49)

Por OAZ, bastante nebulosidade. Já começa a chuviscar pingas grossas.

Uma questão aos mais entendidos: será que o Outono está a vir mais cedo ou o Verão é que vem mais tarde?


----------



## jpmartins (28 Ago 2014 às 18:51)

São estas surpresas que tornam a meteorologia fantástica.

Por aqui céu muito escuro, mas não chove.


----------



## Snifa (28 Ago 2014 às 18:51)

Que chuva fria esta..

Pingas grossas


----------



## Fernando Costa (28 Ago 2014 às 18:55)

Isto é o verão instável e antagónico que temos tido até aqui. Eu temo é que o verão (algum calor) ainda esteja por vir. Mas isto é minha humilde opinião. Os entendidos que se prenunciem.
Já agora um pequeno a parte ontem aqui ao pé da minha casa reparei nas muitas folhas amarelas caídas. Só me lembro de ver semelhante situação em 2008. Deve ser consequência deste verão que mais parece outono.


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2014 às 18:57)

Eco laranja para Viana do Castelo?









Aveiro também parece ter ali uma "surpresa"...


----------



## jpmartins (28 Ago 2014 às 18:59)

Por aqui começam as pingas grossas


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Ago 2014 às 18:59)

está já aí no minho e douro litoral a chover bem?


----------



## fabiosilva (28 Ago 2014 às 19:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> está já aí no minho e douro litoral a chover bem?



Por cá, (OAZ), continuam os chuviscos dispersos mas continuos. Agora, a abrandar..


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2014 às 19:16)

De Viana do Castelo à Póvoa de Varzim parece ser a zona mais intensa:














e de Aveiro ao Porto será a seguir, se não enfraquecer:


----------



## Scan_Ferr (28 Ago 2014 às 19:17)

Aqui começou a chover há cerca de 10min.


----------



## CptRena (28 Ago 2014 às 19:19)

Vai pingando por aqui também 
Que bom. Estava farto do bafo.

Sigo com 21,7°C na varanda


----------



## fabiosilva (28 Ago 2014 às 19:34)

A engrossar, mas no mesmo ritmo. Ainda não é chuva a sério.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Ago 2014 às 19:34)

Chove bem agora !
Atuais 19.9ºc e hr80%
Acumulados 0,9mm


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Ago 2014 às 19:38)

Por cá chuva moderada com o sol a brilhar. 



A oeste sol, a leste uma bela escuridão e arco íris.


----------



## Paula (28 Ago 2014 às 19:38)

Boa tarde.

Em Esposende vai chovendo alguma coisinha 
Ainda esta tarde tive oportunidade de avistar um céu bem negro sobre o mar.


----------



## martinus (28 Ago 2014 às 19:45)

Em Braga, chuva moderada e sol moderado.


----------



## Paula (28 Ago 2014 às 19:50)

Esta tarde:


----------



## CptRena (28 Ago 2014 às 19:56)

Paula disse:


> Esta tarde:



Belos cortinados 

Por aqui ja faz sol novamente, mas continua a frescura (21,4°C).


----------



## Brunomc (28 Ago 2014 às 20:06)

Nem o IPMA nem os modelos estavam a prevêr chuva para o fim da tarde ai no Norte..


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Ago 2014 às 20:22)

Fotos tiradas a pouco..


----------



## joselamego (28 Ago 2014 às 20:34)

Mesmo aqui em Lamego, interior norte, já chuviscou 
fiquei admirado, nada se previa, porque era apenas para o litoral norte
estão 18,4 ºC
Vento de NW


----------



## fabiosilva (28 Ago 2014 às 20:48)

Chuva já era! Neste momento: Oeste, céu limpo. O contrário para ESTE. Parece que a célula já prosseguiu o seu caminho...


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Ago 2014 às 21:28)

Arco íris deste fim de tarde. Não me lembrava de ver um tão brilhante. 

Não deu foi para apanhá-lo todo, pois tirei a foto com o telemóvel.


----------



## Paula (29 Ago 2014 às 20:20)

Boa noite.

Por Esposende o dia foi de sol e alguma nebulosidade alta.
Bastante vento e mar agitado


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Ago 2014 às 10:24)

Por aqui Chuviscou á pouco.
Temperatura  atual de 19.1ºc e Hr nos 83%!


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Ago 2014 às 19:43)

Boas!
Dados estação Francelos - VNGaia ( a 1100m da praia):
 Tmax:24,8ºC  Tmin:16,5ºC
 Tatual:21,9ºC / HR:68% / Vento:W 6kmh / Pressão: 1014,1mb

----------

Dados estação Rechousa - VNGaia (a 5500m da praia):
Tmax:29,2ºC  Tmin:14,8ºC
Tatual:24,5ºC / HR:52% / Vento:SW 2kmh / Pressão: 1015,4mb


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2014 às 14:18)

A _fornalha_ (Valinha, Monção)do costume já vai bem lançada.


----------



## Thomar (31 Ago 2014 às 14:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> A _fornalha_ (Valinha, Monção)do costume já vai bem lançada.
> (...)



Impressionante esse valor das 12H UTC, mas acredito que a partir da actualização das 15H UTC esse valor seja já inferior, talvez essa estação registe hoje, uma máxima a rondar os +36ºC/+37ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2014 às 15:12)

Thomar disse:


> Impressionante esse valor das 12H UTC, mas acredito que a partir da actualização das 15H UTC esse valor seja já inferior, talvez essa estação registe hoje, uma máxima a rondar os +36ºC/+37ºC.



Na ultima actualizacao, 13 UTC a estação já ia nos *37,1ºC*, incrivel.
Buraco + Vento de NE, eis o resultado. 
Faço ideia amanha...


----------



## Thomar (31 Ago 2014 às 15:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Na ultima actualizacao, 13 UTC a estação já ia nos *37,1ºC*, incrivel.
> Buraco + Vento de NE, eis o resultado.
> Faço ideia amanha...



+37,1ºC às 13UTC com 34% de HR, não deixa de ser um valor impressionante. 
Aquela zona de Cabeceiras de Basto (+33,7ºC às 13UTC) e mais a sul, Celorico de Basto, também proporciona uns valores de desconforto térmico jeitosos. 
Para quem conhece a zona, serras, vales, rios, e outros cursos de água, está um belo dia para um mergulho.

P.s. falhei a previsão da máxima, será que chega aos +38ºC?


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Ago 2014 às 16:12)

O vento lá rodou para NO na zona da Valinha, às 14 UTC  ia nos 36,7ºC.

Sim a estação de Cabeceiras de Basto até que aquece/arrefece bem, segundo as minhas "contas" a estação fica algures nesta zona: https://www.google.pt/maps/@41.5401...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1s0gL3uCfmjrhpg4XSvvvTfQ!2e0


----------

